# Al Jazeera America Guide Data



## sieglinde

Al Jazeera America is supposed to start broadcasting on August 21st and there is only To Be Announced and Movie in the guide data for Current past August 20. Current is showing documentaries etc. only from Friday 16th to Tuesday the 20th. The Current political shows end on the 15th. It would be nice to have guide data for the new channel but their website shows nothing.


----------



## Johncv

sieglinde said:


> Al Jazeera America is supposed to start broadcasting on August 21st and there is only To Be Announced and Movie in the guide data for Current past August 20. Current is showing documentaries etc. only from Friday 16th to Tuesday the 20th. The Current political shows end on the 15th. It would be nice to have guide data for the new channel but their website shows nothing.


Al Jazeera website shows nothing because they don't have anything yet, from what read in USA Today thing on Google. What cable provider do you have? Cox in San Diego never did carry Current.


----------



## sieglinde

Comcast in Santa Rosa. They are listed as carrying it after the transfer.


----------



## celtic pride

It will show up sooner or later ,Heck fox1 is on today and my tivo still list speed in the guide.


----------



## Johncv

celtic pride said:


> It will show up sooner or later ,Heck fox1 is on today and my tivo still list speed in the guide.


Did the same thing here on Cox San Diego and I don't want Fox1.


----------



## jhilla

Speedtv.com was switched to Fox 1 Sports. But brighthouse dropped Current.TV when it switched over owners immediately, they called it a business decision.


----------



## sieglinde

Al Jazeera has guide data now but you are going to have repeated recordings etc. on SPs because it is fairly generic. I haven't checked out the replacement for Speed because I rarely watch sports.


----------



## Davelnlr_

Al Jazeera English killed their live stream to the web and their android app 2 days before this new channel even starts. What a bummer. No way to watch it until the 20th.


----------



## Johncv

Unless, Al Jazeera start to pay Cox, Comcast, and Time-Warner and other American cable companies to carry this channel it going to die in about 6 months.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Johncv said:


> Unless, Al Jazeera start to pay Cox, Comcast, and Time-Warner and other American cable companies to carry this channel it going to die in about 6 months.


Comcast is carrying it.

At launch, they apparently have roughly 50% penetration, which isn't great but it's certainly a start, especially since they don't seem to be in a big hurry to make money.


----------



## mattack

It's a conspiracy! THEY don't want you to know what's on this channel..

heh heh


----------



## Davelnlr_

After watching the 1 hour introduction show...it appears the new AJAM channel is going to be a lot like AJ English but with a lot more news coverage of American stories. This could really work if they dont fall into the political/gossip trends of the other 24 news channels, and for God sake, reinstate streaming.
It would be really nice if they could send the program in 16:9 aspect ration, even if they are going to use standard def...but Ill live with SD 4:3 for now.


----------



## stevel

DirecTV and DISH also carry it.


----------



## Johncv

Some news:

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/al-jazeera-sues-att-after-it-refuses-replace-current-tv-news-network/2013-08-21?utm_medium=nl&utm_source=internal


----------



## sieglinde

They got the guide data up but unfortunately, the SP allows a lot of repeat shows in. They must not number the eps or make them unique. This mostly works on CNN and MSNBC. I noticed they do report on under reported stories from America. The Money show has mainly been doing Obama Care which is a vast improvement over the fake stock market advice on some of those shows. So as far as content goes, this resembles the old Al Jazeera and BBC. I hope they still have the contacts in the Middle East now that Egypt and Syria are in the news.


----------



## Johncv

sieglinde said:


> They got the guide data up but unfortunately, the SP allows a lot of repeat shows in. They must not number the eps or make them unique. This mostly works on CNN and MSNBC. I noticed they do report on under reported stories from America. The Money show has mainly been doing Obama Care which is a vast improvement over the fake stock market advice on some of those shows. So as far as content goes, this resembles the old Al Jazeera and BBC. I hope they still have the contacts in the Middle East now that Egypt and Syria are in the news.


Real Money with Ali Velshi is one the reason I want this network. He use to do "Your Money" on CNN and can explain the economy so you understand it.


----------



## mattack

Oh, wondered why he disappeared from CNN.. The chick he was on that show on CNN with is still on CNN.


----------



## Davelnlr_

I just highlighted the "News" show, set up a season pass, and told it to keep one episode. Whenever I turn on the TV, it always has the most current version. Of course that wont work well if the Tivo is recording a bunch of other stuff. I just happened to have a premier in the bedroom that wasnt set to record anything, since I use the XL4 in the living room for all my season passes...so it worked out well.

Love their news coverage. Also noted they have commercials now, something I dont recall seeing on AJE at all.


----------



## Johncv

mattack said:


> Oh, wondered why he disappeared from CNN.. The chick he was on that show on CNN with is still on CNN.


I will bet Al was paid $$$ to jump ship.


----------



## sieglinde

Yep, I don't think anyone planned it this way but this is the go to channel due to some sadly breaking new stories. Pax Bellum


----------



## Sylvia Caras

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Comcast is carrying it.


Al Jazeera America is not yet available in Santa Cruz with my service. Where's a good place to ask for it to be added to the basic lineup, an email address?

Sylvia


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Sylvia Caras said:


> Al Jazeera America is not yet available in Santa Cruz with my service. Where's a good place to ask for it to be added to the basic lineup, an email address?


Your cable bill will probably have all kinds of contact information...


----------



## sieglinde

Santa Cruz to far south to be in SF metro area I guess. Did you have Current on your lineup?


----------



## Envy2

Many months later and still no guide data for Al Jazeera America... just "to be announced."

Anyone know what's going on with this?


----------



## sieglinde

Hmm, Comcast in Sonoma County has it. Call your cable provider


----------



## Johncv

sieglinde said:


> Hmm, Comcast in Sonoma County has it. Call your cable provider


How does it compare to CNN, what your assessment? Do you find that you are tuning to Al Jam more than CNN?


----------



## sieglinde

No but I never got into the habit. I guess I should try it again.


----------

